# Election date



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We are all Khaled Said says


Today representatives of 36 Egyptian political party and movement met the ruling military council regarding many issues including elections, military trials of civilians and timelines of handing over power to an elected civil government. There are a lot of details but it seems that it has been agreed that 26 September will be the day the military council will declare the elections process so that actual elections are held on 21 November.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> We are all Khaled Said says
> 
> 
> Today representatives of 36 Egyptian political party and movement met the ruling military council regarding many issues including elections, military trials of civilians and timelines of handing over power to an elected civil government. There are a lot of details but it seems that it has been agreed that 26 September will be the day the military council will declare the elections process so that actual elections are held on 21 November.


" Inshaallah "


----------

